# Old cameras are they worth anything?



## jinjoh_ninjoh (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,
So I have a bunch of old camera and I'm not sure if they are worth anything as they are just cluttering up the place.
I have these:






Canon EOS 500





Manimex IC2000





Olympus newpic xb





Instamatic 25





Birex pocketpak 110p





Canon speedlite 160E flash





Sigma 70-300mm macro lens with hood





Sigma 70-210mm auto focus





I also have a canon AE-1 with various lenses and flashes. I will upload pics when I get chance.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Sam



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsd-13 (Jun 18, 2015)

A canon AE-1? those are REALLY nice film cameras! as is the EOS and your lenses.

Should give you a nice bag of money on Ebay, especially if the AE-1 is in good condition, I am looking for a camera of that sort.


----------



## limr (Jun 18, 2015)

The Canons will still fetch some money, but the other stuff won't. Couple of bucks each at most.

For a good idea of the market value of the Canon equipment, check the Sold listings on ebay.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2015)

All of the gear in that assemblage is pretty low-end, pedestrian gear. The Canon was a lower-tier model,and the Sigma lenses are...ehhhh...kit-type lenses sold in the 1990's. As an example, I bought a Canon EOS Rebel XT with the same,exact Sigma 70-210 f/4~5.6 autofocus lens for $19.95 from the US store Goodwill a couple years ago--and at that, I probably payed too much for it...


----------



## jinjoh_ninjoh (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's the AE-1 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinjoh_ninjoh (Jun 18, 2015)

dsd-13 said:


> A canon AE-1? those are REALLY nice film cameras! as is the EOS and your lenses.
> 
> Should give you a nice bag of money on Ebay, especially if the AE-1 is in good condition, I am looking for a camera of that sort.


I have posted the AE-1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 18, 2015)

Sometimes people sell lower value cameras as a lot (as a way to get rid of them?? lol). Old point 'n shoots really don't have much if any value, but the Canons would have some value, people seem to like the AE-1. That's a nice looking camera, and sometimes people want the vintage straps too.

You might even want to look into how much those straps are going for, if it would be worth pricing separately (I've seen some listed for more than I'd expect but I don't know what they actually sold for). I think they often didn't hold up well and tended to fray so probably depends on condition.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 18, 2015)

uhm.....errrrrrr...........I'm a Nikon guy and have 3 AE-1 cameras w/glass. Still shoot with them occasionally. Great cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2015)

The hippie strap and a nice vintage hair pick from that era might be worth more than the AE-1...even though the E-1 is a less common black model....most of them had the chrome-colored fake metal top and bottom plates.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 18, 2015)

Sell em to a bunch of hipsters. 20 bucks a camera.

The AE1 is  good camera. Even as a Nikon shooter, Id pick up an AE1 for the right price


----------

